# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  K-pop

## StephanieG

Hi there!  :Triumphant:  I love K-pop, my bias is Big Bang, especially G-Dragon! 
Is there anyone interested in K-pop stars? Can you share your favorite artists, idols, bands?  :Embarrassment:

----------

